
Don't start a business - julianshapiro
http://www.julian.com/blog/pet-projects
======
chinese_dan
"With that alone, you can independently test an infinite amount of pet
projects until one takes off."

I have three successful companies out of many attempts. Creating a bunch of
small projects is how I failed. I succeeded when I focused on one project and
made it into a success.

"Most pet projects go nowhere. That's because their owners don't treat them
like legitimate products:"

This is contrary to the entire point of the article. Pet projects will go
nowhere because they aren't products.

If you actually want to make money, treat it like a business from the
beginning. If you don't, everything else in your life will take precedence
over it and your project will stay a project forever.

The mistake I see is creating the business model last. With all of my new
projects, I figure out the method of marketing and the business model first
and build a project around it.

